# Full Moon Friday Night



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

anybody going out?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We are planning on it. Forecast looks to be sort of cloudy. :******:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I like a little cloud cover, still usually bright enough if there is enough snow cover. Real thick clouds, then that is a different story. Just have to wait to see...

The last few nights have been plenty good for visibility.

Good luck!


----------



## bigtime (Aug 14, 2008)

we went out last night and was pretty good. i stayed clear out till about 8 then some light clouds and then they got thick. manage to drop one dog. we'll see about tonight.


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

anybody going out around or north of bismarck?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I might go out i'll have to see what the conditions are.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i was planning on going but as of now i am having back spasms so looks like a no go for me


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This will be my 4th consecutive night hunting after dark. 
Sunday the 4th. Made 4 sets called in 1.
5th. Made 3 sets called in 4.
last night made 4 sets called in 2.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> This will be my 4th consecutive night hunting after dark.
> Sunday the 4th. Made 4 sets called in 1.
> 5th. Made 3 sets called in 4.
> last night made 4 sets called in 2.


Are you using lights?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

No. Still haven't gotn' around to trying that. My naked eye and my rifle.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You must be in some wide open country with great snow cover than.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Our snow cover is spoty actually. There are alot of spots I wont be able to call at night till we get more snow. All of my night setups are fixed so the animal has to come across an opening to come to the call. But it has to be a white opening. It cant be a wind blown plowed field. If they hang up in the woods or sit on the edge I wont see them no matter how bright it is. One of the draw backs to hunting under the moon. I'm hunting tonight but only cause I'm teaming up with a budy who has spots too. I have a couple left we could hit but I may have to cancel tomorrows hunt unless the wind changes or we get snow or someone else takes me. Or I could call some of the lakes I guess. IDK Depends how bad I wanna hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I hear ya. Ive given up night hunting my areas as theres just to much trash above the snow to see em good, even with a clear night and good moon.

Ive just noticed most of your pictures are taken at night, and you seem to kill alot of dogs, thought maybe you were jacklighting em.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

I never really have called in the dark... mostly from the fact that I have no place to go, but I think I found one last weekend... if it isn't snowing or cloudy, you will all hear about it saturday!


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Full moon tonight and fresh snow today! It has the makings of a good night out.... 8)

We seem to have much better luck hunting at night in IL, lots of large fields makes for easy spotting. The dogs seem to be less wary as well.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Were going to give it a shot tonight after the Sioux hocky game, wind and clouds permitting.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

We got about a half inch blanket on top of the crap we had. This helps alot. I'll be out tonight.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gonna be tough this weekend night hunting in the east. Cloudy and snowy.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

It's gonna be tough just getting to your spots!! We got just about another foot of snow! It's fun snowmobiling though!!


----------

